# custom cabinet builders in GTA



## rowell (Nov 2, 2014)

anyone recommend a good custom speaker cabinet builder in Southern Ontario?

looking for the quality of Fliptops in Buffalo..

Baltic Birch, dovetailed joints etc...

cheers...

Chris


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2016)

There are a few impressive cabinet makers here on the forum.
Hopefully, some of them will see this thread.


----------



## rowell (Nov 2, 2014)

ok...
design is very simple.. but, I would just rather work with someone close by if possible
specific details/materials/aesthetics required...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/ki...ts/1140100846?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

This fellow will do custom work and appears to do good work at reasonable prices.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

greco said:


> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/ki...ts/1140100846?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> This fellow will do custom work and appears to do good work at reasonable prices.


You beat me to it, I've been looking at his stuff for a couple of months.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

davetcan said:


> You beat me to it, I've been looking at his stuff for a couple of months.


Forum member GTmaker has one of his cabs. IIRC, he was able to negotiate a somewhat reduced price from the initial quote on a custom cab.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

YES ...I did get a cabinet from Cambridge.
the cabinet itself is a great quality build...this is how I finished mine...
I think it worked out well..
By the way....if you see a pic of a 10" and 12" cabinet in his ads, its probably mine..
I really don't think there are too many fools out there that would order one besides me.
G.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Derrick bell in Trenton is great. Does work with both pine and Baltic birch ply. 









Built this for me. Mini Bluesbreaker. 2x10". It's a shrunk down BB. It's so light that I put a longer speaker cable from the speakers to the amp and when I want to use a head, I just plunk atop this little marvel. It's so light people swear it's a cab only. 



Now that I've experienced pine, I'll not go back. So light and resonant.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I am not affiliated with the seller in any way.

I'm almost sure this cab was also built by Derrick Bell.
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/ci...ab/1145015926?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------

